# What are some of the things that you hate but everyone around you seems to love?



## srkmish (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine are 

1) I hate discos. The music is too loud to really enjoy a song and its not like i have the luxury of toning down the volume. Also, there are too many people and its impossible to enjoy a conversation. I recently went to this loud music bar and the music was so loud that i requested my friend to take our chicken and beer outside.

2) I hate modern sophisticated restaurants. I feel stifled by the over-pleasing nature of the waiters and the price infuriates me. Also, the artifical ambience created by slow music/ wall hangings doesn't cut it with me. I much rather prefer local restaurants/dhabas where there is a 'bindaas' ambience everytime. Dining by the pool with drinks is fine though and rather enjoyable as well. 

3) I hate wedding parties. Just greeting the bunch of relatives is a humongous task IMO. Furthermore, the food tastes bland because every wedding apparently has the same caterer. 

There are so many other things i hate  . Will keep updating this thread.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

I hate everyone.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 5, 2013)

Isn't this a quora question... *www.quora.com/Life/What-is-the-one...verybody-else-seems-to-like?srid=pTa9&share=1


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Isn't this a quora question... Life: What is the one thing that you hate but everybody else seems to like? - Quora




I hate to hate, and love to love.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Bollywood movies
2. Hindi soaps
3. reality shows like nach baliye, big boss, etc.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

+1 to the Op and Luffy ... 

1. TV serials with story of ill minded people
2. High school and college and pupil traveling with a sack of books creating extra mass on crowded train, buses.
3. Tuition classes.
4. Comparison by guardians by saying " look at him / her - you need to do better and read, read and read "
5. All work no play.
6. Acting a like a sheep.

will add more from time to time


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 6, 2013)

When people talk about ghosts , and myths.
When people argue about things which they don't know about well.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> When people talk about ghosts , and myths.
> When people argue about things which they don't know about well.


Oh cummon , any conversation involving ghosts/ myths/ conspiracies is always engrossing especially with friends on a night out


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Comedy nights with kapil. Don't actually hate kapils part but the rest of them are not at all funny.


----------



## R2K (Dec 6, 2013)

Those music and dance Reality shows. The drama created by judges and contestants on these shows are unbearable.  But everyone around me seems to enjoy it for some odd reason.
Anything that involves dealing with a lot of people like parties and meetings. (I hate people BTW )


----------



## ratul (Dec 6, 2013)

Superstitions, religion, Concept of God, Honey Singh..


----------



## srkmish (Dec 6, 2013)

R2K said:


> Those music and dance Reality shows. The drama created by judges and contestants on these shows are unbearable.  But everyone around me seems to enjoy it for some odd reason.
> Anything that involves dealing with a lot of people like parties and meetings. (I hate people BTW )



+1. I cringe at those fake maudlin displays of emotion. Sangeet jaisi pavitra cheez ko tamasha bana diya hai.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate Samsung but people around me love it.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 6, 2013)

Superstitions. 
People who show unnecessary attitude and fake love.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

Faun said:


> I hate everyone.



Very and truly funny buddy.
I love those who hate me and admire me but does more good than bad.
Namo is criticized over and over and that makes him a GOD. I like that.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> 2. High school and college and pupil traveling with a sack of books creating extra mass on crowded train, buses.
> 3. Tuition classes.
> 4. Comparison by guardians by saying " look at him / her - you need to do better and read, read and read "
> 5. All work no play.
> 6. Acting a like a sheep.



No one I know love those.  I guess most people do that because they have to... ,  not for the love of it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2013)

Facebork (mostly for lax privacy settings)
Apple haters (hate that people love to hate apple)
Amish, Chetan Bhagat


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

1.Honey Singh
2.Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

1)apple lovers. i really hate patent wars which spoils innovation which is started by apple(or atleast i first heard/ i know) 
2)larger screen mobiles - really pocket friendly???
3)TV serials
4)steve jobs - he one made a comment that india lacks quality engineers, and that is why apple dont have a huge business here. now see what happened ,apple is attacking indian market to release its products as soon as it is launched in global market. 
these are all my personal opinion. no offense to any one.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah! 



.jRay. said:


> I hate Samsung but people around me love it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 1)apple lovers. i really hate patent wars which spoils innovation which is started by apple(or atleast i first heard/ i know)


Wow everyone around you loves apple? You must be so lucky. No one has any love for us patent office, and nokia sued apple first!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 2.Counter Strike 1.6



I have a m4 in my hand, but thank to god as you're not in front of me otherwise my magazine is full and your comment urged me to reload it.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 6, 2013)

Cricket!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 6, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Cricket!!!



Yeah. Forgot about that.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have a m4 in my hand, but thank to god as you're not in front of me otherwise my magazine is full and your comment urged me to reload it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh yeah futbol
Naruto 
Game of Thrones
Breaking Bad


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 6, 2013)

Indian TV serials
Indian news channels
reality tv shows
shahrukh khan
bajaj pulsar
intel
samsung
apple
dragon ball Z
naruto


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have a m4 in my hand, but thank to god as you're not in front of me otherwise my magazine is full and your comment urged me to reload it.


LOL 

I am ready with my Juggernaut suit


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

Faun said:


> I hate everyone.



If you hate everyone then you are no exception to it buddy.No offence.OK.


----------



## R2K (Dec 6, 2013)

Facebook ? Everyone including people who don't have slightest interest in computers are crazy about it. I know one guy who hardly bothered to check his text messages and now he is scrolling away on his smartphone almost all the time after he joined facebook.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 6, 2013)

this is a hate thread.... , OMG!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Wow everyone around you loves apple? You must be so lucky.



those who have  smart phones wants an iphone also.... just for show off , because every one loves luxury.



> No one has any love for us patent office, and nokia sued apple first!



i agree with hardware patents. it is invented by some one and needs to be patented.software patents have to be removed. also the case against samsung for copying design was also ridiculous.we dont need circular phones.
Apple turns legal guns on Polish retailer A.pl | Reuters this is an example where apple gone crazy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 1.Honey Singh





Anorion said:


> Naruto





happy17292 said:


> Indian TV serials
> Indian news channels
> shahrukh khan
> apple
> naruto


+1 to these



happy17292 said:


> *drangon* ball Z


 



Luffy said:


> 1. Bollywood movies
> 2. Hindi soaps
> 3. reality shows like nach baliye, big boss, etc.



added:
4. Entire Naruto franchise.
5. Bollywood songs
6. Micromax
7. Nokia
8. Early to bed, early to rise concept.
9. Tea


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> *Intel*



any reasons ?


----------



## snap (Dec 6, 2013)

from hate to mildly disliked


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


>


dragon* 


ASHISH65 said:


> any reasons ?



because i love AMD. And its my duty to hate AMD's competitor.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 7, 2013)

Hate skullcandy even though i owned two pairs of ink'd


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> those who have  smart phones wants an iphone also.... just for show off , because every one loves luxury.
> 
> i agree with hardware patents. it is invented by some one and needs to be patented.software patents have to be removed. also the case against samsung for copying design was also ridiculous.we dont need circular phones.


Apple is not a luxury phone. Nokia lumia batman edition or blackberry porche or vertu are luxury phones. 
The curved thing comes up frequently, but that was because samsung did copy iphone. Radius of curvature of the rounded edges, angle of bezel, silver on black colour scheme... Remember because. Ppl actually thought my iphone 3gs was a samsung galaxy y. In any case, dont see so much judgement against any other company that is not based on the technical merits of the product.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2013)

1.All reality shows like big boss, rodies etc
2. Baingan (brinjal) it seems most people in india likes it
3. badjatya hindi movies...ham saath saath hai, ham aapke hai kaun etc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Apple is not a luxury phone. Nokia lumia batman edition or blackberry porche or vertu are luxury phones.
> The curved thing comes up frequently, but that was because samsung did copy iphone. Radius of curvature of the rounded edges, angle of bezel, silver on black colour scheme... Remember because. Ppl actually thought my iphone 3gs was a samsung galaxy y. In any case, dont see so much judgement against any other company that is not based on the technical merits of the product.



i consider any 50k+ phones as as luxury  batman edition or porshe or vertu is not for common people. 
what if apple releases many phones a year with different designs? no company will be able to make such design in their future phones. that will be a terrible situation where we(those who cant afford apple) may be forced to use circular phones or so in future.
 also there are other (chinese ) companies released phones which looks similar to iphone. apple never sued them. if they sue samsung for that matter, why didn't they sue those companies?


----------



## R2K (Dec 7, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i consider any 50k+ phones as as luxury  batman edition or porshe or vertu is not for common people.
> what if apple releases many phones a year with different designs? no company will be able to make such design in their future phones. that will be a terrible situation where we(those who cant afford apple) may be forced to use circular phones or so in future.
> * also there are other (chinese ) companies released phones which looks similar to iphone. apple never sued them. if they sue samsung for that matter, why didn't they sue those companies?*



Because they are afraid of samsung as they are rapidly taking away apple's market share. Those chinese companies won't do any harm to apple's sale because of their unreliable build quality but samsung can do some serious damage to iphone sales with a little effort


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2013)

The batman edition lumia was for 26-23k
Just compare galaxy y and iphone 3gs images, the copying went much beyond rounded corners
Don worry, apple will not release phones in various form factors to such an extent that no one else will be able to make phones, but itna carbon copying is unforgiveable, and sammy paid for it and is still paying


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> The batman edition lumia was for 26-23k
> Just compare galaxy y and iphone 3gs images, the copying went much beyond rounded corners
> Don worry, apple will not release phones in various form factors to such an extent that no one else will be able to make phones, but itna carbon copying is unforgiveable, and sammy paid for it and is still paying



yep. samsung galaxy ace was another example


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 7, 2013)

justin bieber


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 7, 2013)

rohan_mhtr said:


> justin bieber



and rebecca black. finally this thread is worth something..


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 7, 2013)

Navjot singh sidhu


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 7, 2013)

GirlsXDDDD


----------



## srkmish (Dec 7, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> GirlsXDDDD



What???????????? :O


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> GirlsXDDDD



are you really a boy ?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 7, 2013)

srkmish said:


> What???????????? :O



You heard it right



ASHISH65 said:


> are you really a boy ?


 interested in a girl?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 7, 2013)

Soo much hate in this thread!! Okay lemme add some more....

1. Indian Soaps/serials
2. Racism/Caste System (it still exists!!)
3. New age Bollywood films
4. Remix of classic songs
5. People who don't know $hit about what they are talking
6. People who judge Graphics Card by the amount of memory it has (I get that a lot)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 7, 2013)

- Smartphones
 - Sunglasses
 - Ice-Cream/Chocolate
 - Tom Hanks/Aamir Khan Movies


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 8, 2013)

Indian Soaps.
Kannada movies.
Male (British) English accent. On the contrary, female English turns me on 
Formal gatherings with large crowds & formal talks like weddings, receptions, engagements, poojas.
Concept of god.
*STRICT* Dress code in any organization.
People who waste resources (food, water) & who litter public places.
Stubborn minded people.

All this from the top of my head.


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2013)

^^
and does everyone else around you loves it?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 8, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> and does everyone else around you loves it?



I don't know. Never asked anyone. Do you want to be the first one?


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2013)

wtf ninja edit should have quote saved it



prehistoricgamer said:


> I hate the way my butt smells



for the curious


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2013)

Pink Floyd
Radiohead


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2013)

Honey singh,People who call Photocopy as XEROX,Samsung phones,75% of my class


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2013)

images in signatures


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Soo much hate in this thread!! Okay lemme add some more....
> 
> 1. Indian Soaps/serials
> 2. Racism/Caste System (it still exists!!)
> ...



THIS.I always get that



snap said:


> images in signatures



I also hate snap's avatar 



Gen.Libeb said:


> - Smartphones
> - Sunglasses
> - Ice-Cream/Chocolate
> - Tom Hanks/*Aamir Khan Movies*



Aamir khan movies?Oh come on you have to agree that presently,He is one of the only actors in India,who makes good movies


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2013)

Well regarding Aamir Khan movies I second Theserpent.  His movies are really good.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

Calling laptop 'lappi'. Dude, it's not a dog!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2013)

Posing for photographs


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Calling laptop 'lappi'. Dude, it's not a dog!


----------



## rockfella (Dec 8, 2013)

When people start talking about mobiles as if they get their oxygen from it.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Calling laptop 'lappi'. Dude, it's not a dog!



Hahaha. ..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2013)

When people say Galaxy S duos,Core,Grand is better than Xperia L


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Aamir khan movies?Oh come on you have to agree that presently,He is one of the only actors in India,who makes good movies



Can't help it. I just hate most of his movies.    Rang De Basanti was the last Aamir Khan movie I liked.




prehistoricgamer said:


> Male (British) English accent. On the contrary, female English turns me on


Its great you can distinguish between accents.


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2013)

Reality shows, who's prying on people's emotions!!


----------



## theserpent (Dec 9, 2013)

Chennai Express


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate the backside of Suzuki Ritz. What were they thinking! Why does the rear door bend inwards!??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2013)

The List is quite long,
1- Shah Rukh Khan. (However people are getting smarter as I see much less fans nowadays)
1A- M.S Dhoni & IPL.
2- Cyanogen Mod. Hatred is beyond words.
3- Tata Nano. Disgrace. Also most Indian cars and bikes with a rubbish engine and huge mileage.
4- U.S English. Rubbish.
5- Most Bollywood films, those romance and commercial nonsense.
6- TV serials (Indian & some Hollywood too), and needles to say those **** fake reality shows.
7- iPhone.
8- American Handball, I mean that rugby thing which those stupids call football :LOL:
9- Racism, yes it very much exists, and even at a good amount, thanks to USA.
10- Fanboys of anything, regardless of how good a thing is.
11- Consoles and game pads.
12- People who thinks only one thing exists in the world, money, and will do anything to get it.
13- Masculine animals who tries to dominate women.
14- Back talking peoples.
And post number #52 of this topic, that must be a joke however, especially the Ice Cream and Chocolate part  also Tom Hanks, dear Lord!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 28, 2013)

^Who loves Racism ? 

Whats wrong with gamepads .... jeez


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

> 2- Cyanogen Mod. Hatred is beyond words.



Why???


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Who loves Racism ?
> 
> Whats wrong with gamepads .... jeez


White monkeys of USA and some other countries.
Nothing wrong with a game pad, I just hate them and find it perfect only for age 12 or below.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> White monkeys of USA and some other countries.
> *Nothing wrong with a game pad, I just hate them and find it perfect only for age 12 or below.*





And, what's your genius region for hating CyanogenMod???


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

are you a pc elitist


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2013)

> 2- Cyanogen Mod. Hatred is beyond words.


found the templar.. Get him guys


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> found the templar.. Get him guys



+10000 to this!!!


----------



## sksundram (Dec 29, 2013)

Imo Indians are the most racist. Northie, southie, chinka-chinki (whoever invented these should be shot). Need i say more. 

And someone hates Dhoni.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> White monkeys of USA and some other countries.
> *Nothing wrong with a game pad, I just hate them and find it perfect only for age 12 or below.*



Even i pride myself on being a member of the Glorious PC Master Race,but this is too much


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> And, what's your genius region for hating CyanogenMod???


You'll get the news in 5 years or maybe sooner. Greedy bunch of suckers, and the worst part is people don't realize it.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Even i pride myself on being a member of the Glorious PC Master Race,but this is too much


Nah, it's not.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate FIFA.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hate FIFA.



Winning eleven 09 is the best football game i have ever played in my life.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

I love those who hate me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hate FIFA.



I share your hatred..
also  I hate CounterStrike 1.6 and Dota 1 (because they are way too obsolete)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I hate CounterStrike 1.6 and Dota 1



Same here.Crap and overrated games.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I share your hatred..
> also  I hate CounterStrike 1.6 and Dota 1 (because they are way too obsolete)



They were great at launch....
But I really feel "  " because all my classmates still play 1.6 whenever we go to gaming cafè wtf


----------



## srkmish (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate drinking ( I only drink at office parties). I absolutely pity idiots who waste their hard earned money on booze and cigarettes. One of my friends spends over 10k per month in booze and smoke.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> They were great at launch....
> But I really feel "  " *because all my classmates still play 1.6 whenever we go to gaming cafè wtf*



because thats all they know
N00bs


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I hate drinking ( I only drink at office parties). I absolutely pity idiots who waste their hard earned money on booze and cigarettes. One of my friends spends over 10k per month in booze and smoke.



10k?
it might be something other than booze and smoke


----------



## srkmish (Dec 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> 10k?
> it might be something other than booze and smoke



He actually drinks almost daily. So his expenditure easily reaches 7-10k per month


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I hate drinking ( I only drink at office parties). I absolutely pity idiots who waste their hard earned money on booze and cigarettes.* One of my friends spends over 10k per month in booze and smoke.*



Cirrhosis and Lung Cancer in installments


----------



## kisame (Dec 29, 2013)

Facebook.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

srkmish said:


> He actually drinks almost daily. So his expenditure easily reaches 7-10k per month



so my question is, is he still alive???


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2013)

Facebook.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

PS4..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Facebook.



Same here. I don't _hate_ it, I just _dislike_ at strongly


----------



## snap (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Same here. I don't _hate_ it, *I just dislike it strongly*



same here, very strongly..


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't find anything better than fb to connect with my friends,but I really hate when fraud pages ask me to like or comment


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so my question is, is he still alive???


He will be as long as he knows what's he drinking, and in how much quantity. A good wine or champagne in moderate amount won't give you cancer. Alcohol only causes cancer when it's taken over the recommended quota.
Those who didn't have alcohol obviously have no idea how great some drinks are, I was not interested in them too, until I had some fine wine, then champagne and some martinis. One must have a good taste to taste good things


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> He will be as long as he knows what's he drinking, and in how much quantity. A good wine or champagne in moderate amount won't give you cancer. Alcohol only causes cancer when it's taken over the recommended quota.
> Those who didn't have alcohol obviously have no idea how great some drinks are, I was not interested in them too, until I had some fine wine, then champagne and some martinis. One must have a good taste to taste good things



i guess, rs 8k-10k per month is more than enough for any one to go over the recommended quota.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 31, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i guess, rs 8k-10k per month is more than enough for any one to go over the recommended quota.



It's not about money, it's about quantity.
10k may not even get you a bottle, but on the other side it may also fetch you a tanker


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

I love those who hate me and I like it.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2013)

Softcore pron


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

Rich Spoilt kids


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 31, 2013)

I hate people who have a 70K iPhone 5S and come to get it recharged at my uncle's shop


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 31, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> He will be as long as he knows what's he drinking, and in how much quantity. A good wine or champagne in moderate amount won't give you cancer. Alcohol only causes cancer when it's taken over the recommended quota.
> Those who didn't have alcohol obviously have no idea how great some drinks are, I was not interested in them too, until I had some fine wine, then champagne and some martinis. One must have a good taste to taste good things



well can you explain how alcohos are great drinks???


----------



## ratul (Dec 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well can you explain how alcohos are great drinks???



This might give you some insight: Alcohol use: If you drink, keep it moderate - MayoClinic.com
btw, 8-10k is nominal amount for a guy who drinks daily, hope he doesn't visit bars daily, one 30ml shot can cost you 300-500rs depending on the drink at a decent bar, have seen guys spending 5-10k in single night just on booze..


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well can you explain how alcohos are great drinks???


Its not easy to explain.you have to drink it,first


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well can you explain how alcohos are great drinks???



Alcohol are not "good drinks", even drinkers don't like the taste. It's the "high" that drives.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Alcohol are not "good drinks", even drinkers don't like the taste. It's the "high" that drives.


Of course they aren't, and as a huge enthusiast I still will ask people to not drink, I have the authority to play with my life but not others. Also whisky, rum, vodka and all those things taste like sh!t, I mean seriously it's disgusting. But when I took a shot of Tequila first time I was amazed that how good it tasted! A fine champagne and wine tastes really good also.
As it has been said if you are not an alcoholic or haven't tried them ever, you don't have the minimal idea about them, and their effect.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 31, 2013)

Left drinking since jan 1, 2010. Never liked drinking. Drank only when friends insist. Though I prefer smoking. Started way back in class 6. Completely stopped smoking for 5 years after class 10. Then one evening smoked while in college and still not able to quit. In college, my himachali friends introduced me to Malana cream (charas in our language) famously known as “Champagne of Hashish” or “Instant Nirvana”. I have trekked to khirganga for the best of the dope with my friends. It's so pure and cheap there. And in fact very less harmful as compared to cigarette. It's been an year since my last joint and though i missed it but not desperate. That's my part of the story and I am just 24 yrs old.

PS: Though many a time my close friend sniffed heroin but I never dared to go that deep. I was like dude! That's out of my league. And I very strongly condemn any mode of smoking/sniffing/drinking/injecting.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't like hookah,Esp after I read doing Hookah=100 ciggs,and also passes cancer causing stuff


----------



## sksundram (Dec 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Don't like hookah,Esp after I read doing Hookah=100 ciggs,and also passes cancer causing stuff



The volume and the duration are to be blamed. If you inhale same amount in both the cases and then compare the effect then you would find that cigarette has caused much more damage than hookah. Also try improving the tobacco quality used coz most of them are mixed with harmful chemicals and thus cheap (though hotel bars will charge  a premium for that). The pure tobacco is very much less harmful.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

I woudn't mind 15 mins session.But they are like 4-5 times a day


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> Also whisky, rum,*vodka* and all those things taste like sh!t, I mean seriously it's disgusting.



Thats because you havent tried Smirnoff coffee flavoured vodka.Also Whiskey is the brother of scotch,there are good brands but they cost more.As for the rum,mix it with pepsi/coke/watermelon juice..hehehhe



sksundram said:


> PS: Though many a time my close friend sniffed heroin but I never dared to go that deep. I was like dude! That's out of my league. And I very strongly condemn any mode of smoking/sniffing/drinking/injecting.


You sure thats heroin?Coz people dont usually sniff it,must be coke


----------



## dexterunknown (Dec 31, 2013)

nanducob is an expert on drugs


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2013)

dexterunknown said:


> nanducob is an expert on drugs



He he..I know some basic stuff


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> You sure thats heroin?Coz people dont usually sniff it,must be coke



No, it was heroin. They used a foil to keep the tar, flame is applied from below and the vapor is then inhaled using a tube. What do you call it? Sniffing/smoking?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> No, it was heroin. They used a foil to keep the tar, flame is applied from below and the vapor is then inhaled using a tube. What do you call it? Sniffing/smoking?



smoking it is,not economical as far as heroin is concerned.
lets not make this a drug thread


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2014)

ssshhhh



bavusani said:


> I love those who hate me and I like it.





bavusani said:


> I love those who hate me.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ssshhhh



He wants the D


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ssshhhh




why a confusion ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Thats because you havent tried Smirnoff coffee flavoured vodka.Also Whiskey is the brother of scotch,there are good brands but they cost more.As for the rum,mix it with pepsi/coke/watermelon juice..hehehhe


Will try mate, I never drank with anything other than ice water, I am kinda old fashioned.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)

Cricket. I do not hate it, but I do not find it interesting either. Not even a bit.
Sports in general. I tried observing my cousins and friends when they watch it to understand what exactly they like in it/what exactly is it but failed to see any point.
Extension of first point, Sachin. He is not God.
Dance. Luckily not many people around me love it.
Ignoring traffic rules. Many like to ignore it. Many intentionally break it to annoy me. I prefer safety.
Stupidity.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

Loafer shoes. I wonder why people like it. It doesn't looks attractive to me.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 3, 2014)

Loafers are extremely comfortable to wear if they are of a good quality. That's why people like them.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> Loafers are extremely comfortable to wear if they are of a good quality. That's why people like them.



For comfort ??? Not for design ?
TBH , I wear WoodLand boots , and they look good. But s**ks at comfortability.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to think like you. Then I bought a Carlton London loafer just to see what d big deal is and why people like Loafers. And I became a fan of how comfortable they are. 
And some are quite good looking too. 
Woodland sucks. Will never buy another pair from them.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 3, 2014)

PLEASE REFER TO POST #10

DISCLAIMER: Post may contain information which may be NUCLEAR so you are requested to go through the information only with consent of you parents as the information has been rewarded with a U/A from the Censor Board of INDIA . this information may also contain some undiscovered notes of Elbert Einstein for the manufacturing of WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION with some secret information of S.H.I.E.L.D. 's Phase II Project so you are requested to not disclose it to any other Governmental organization.


                                                                                       THE END 
thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

lol woodland sucks? i thought they were VFM and tough


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Cricket. I do not hate it, but I do not find it interesting either. Not even a bit.
> *Sports in general. *I tried observing my cousins and friends when they watch it to understand what exactly they like in it/what exactly is it but failed to see any point.
> Extension of first point, Sachin. He is not God.
> Dance. Luckily not many people around me love it.
> ...



same here


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Also whisky, rum, vodka and all those things taste like sh!t, I mean seriously it's disgusting.



I'm not a expert in alchols...just sometime very rarely with friends...even I think that whisky and rum do taste like shyte...but you need to try some premium brands and I'm sure it will change your opinion...try Laphroyg, Glennfedich...these have some unique taste and plus point is no hangover problems


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Of course they aren't, and as a huge enthusiast I still will ask people to not drink, I have the authority to play with my life but not others. Also whisky, rum, vodka and all those things taste like sh!t, I mean seriously it's disgusting. But when I took a shot of Tequila first time I was amazed that how good it tasted! A fine champagne and wine tastes really good also.
> As it has been said if you are not an alcoholic or haven't tried them ever, you don't have the minimal idea about them, and their effect.



Why you want to take alcohol then. Try Chocolate Bournevita, Apple Juice , Milk shakes.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 3, 2014)

anal sex


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2014)

This deserves a separate thread but here are some things I love but others (My friends  batchmates) hate:
League of Legends & Starcraft 
LOTR and Hobbit
Dragon Age and Elder Scrolls
Dark Fantasy novels
Most people I know are CS1.6 addicts and dont appreciate the finer things in gaming


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> This deserves a separate thread but here are some things I love but others (My friends  batchmates) hate:
> League of Legends dota 2 & Starcraft
> LOTR and Hobbit
> Dragon Age and Elder Scrolls
> ...



same here


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> anal sex


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> anal sex



 does every one around you like it? have you asked anyone ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 3, 2014)

please see post #133


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 3, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> 2.Counter Strike 1.6


got owned??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> got owned??



I  usually get this reply when I mention I dislike CS1.6..  I have been "owned" several times but  I have happily played CS 1.6 from 2001-2004 and it is about time, people put down that old game for good.. I have nothing against CS ,   but Please by the love of god, STAAAAAAAHP with the old crap and play CS GO


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> got owned??



You just got owned by asking that question!  

C.S 1.6 - craaaaaaaaaapppppp and overrated game i ever seen in my entire life


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> does every one around you like it? have you asked anyone ?


O I forgot that others around me has to like it


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 9, 2014)

sas bahu serials


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 10, 2014)

hindi soaps......


----------

